# Easter bunny?



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Latte art went tits up again. So I tried to salvage it as the Easter bunny.
View attachment 13182


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Had no one dared pour latte art in to one half of an Easter egg yet? Go on, you know someone wants to.

Nice Easter bunny by the way.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Neill said:


> Had no one dared pour latte art in to one half of an Easter egg yet? Go on, you know someone wants to.
> 
> Nice Easter bunny by the way.


Milk temp is going to be crucial in that one


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Milk temp is going to be crucial in that one


Put the chocolate in the freezer for a bit first too I reckon. Can't imagine it'll taste good!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Milk temp is going to be crucial in that one


Or the profecency of Photoshop


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

A moccachoccaeasterchino you mean?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Neill said:


> Had no one dared pour latte art in to one half of an Easter egg yet?


Reminds me of Daren's pour into one of his kid's toy bulldozers in last year's latte art comp. Quality!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I would try it myself but without a dual boiler I think the shot may have melted through the egg before I get the milk in.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Good try, looks more like an alien bunny


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Soll said:


> Good try, looks more like an alien bunny


Going for a donny darko feel.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

anton78 said:


> Going for a donny darko feel.


I saw this ?










Happy Easter ?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Daren said:


> I saw this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your life must be awesome! Or distracting...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is your Easter Bunny wearing a bowtie?

Meant in reference to the latte art (obviously...)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Is your Easter Bunny wearing a bowtie?


It seems to have lopsided boobies...

Errm also....



Glenn said:


> Meant in reference to the latte art (obviously...)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Is your Easter Bunny wearing a bowtie?
> 
> Meant in reference to the latte art (obviously...)


Funny how looking at a picture you see one thing (I saw what looked like two eyes plus a mouth) then when someone else shares what they see...you can see that also.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Is your Easter Bunny wearing a bowtie?
> 
> Meant in reference to the latte art (obviously...)


Like most of my latte art, it's whatever you want it to be. If it were alive, I suspect it would be begging for death....


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Donny Darko were my thoughts. Drink that and you could be possessed!

Still better than anything I can do....in as much it does actually look like something recognisable.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Pompeyexile said:


> Still better than anything I can do....in as much it does actually look like something recognisable.


If someone asked me to draw a latte rabbit, I'd probably do a perfect Rosetta by mistake...


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Does coffee make you mad".....it must do reading some of these posts


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rorschach_blot_01.jpg

what do you see


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

mremanxx said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rorschach_blot_01.jpg
> 
> what do you see


A broken link!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Works for me Anton"......bloody ipad


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Tapatalk on iPhone. Pretty sure the problem's at my end!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Now what do you see?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ah. The angry demon about to cast a spell.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

mremanxx said:


> Works for me Anton"......bloody ipad





anton78 said:


> Tapatalk on iPhone. Pretty sure the problem's at my end!


This is interesting, I've often seen broken links for photos, now I know why. Probably posted using an Android device and not viewable when using tapatalk on an iPhone. Wonder if anything can be done about that?

Glenn?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Yep just what I thought".......you one f***ed up cookie, you needs help or another coffee


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> Now what do you see??


Naked ladies being rude


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Daren said:


> Naked ladies being rude


Great imagination!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> This is interesting, I've often seen broken links for photos, now I know why. Probably posted using an Android device and not viewable when using tapatalk on an iPhone. Wonder if anything can be done about that?
> 
> Glenn?


It was posted on an iPad and unviewable on an iPhone. The problem's more likely that I'm mental, apparently.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's even more strange then if posted using iOS, what's that all about?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> That's even more strange then if posted using iOS, what's that all about?


It's that devil. It's casting a spell. Can't you see it holding its hands above its head?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Daren said:


> Naked ladies being rude


dirty boy?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah I saw that after your first comment. Still trying to see what Daren saw!!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Yeah I saw that after your first comment. Still trying to see what Daren saw!!


I know. One of them's clearly a bloke.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Can't see half the pictures on my Android either. Standard.


----------

